# Ripping Yarns



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BBC4 is good for something! they are showing ripping yarns!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Exellent ,love it -COME ON THE LEEDS


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pg tips said:


> BBC4 is good for something! they are showing ripping yarns!


710 told me we had to watch Spooks.







Was it a good one?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> BBC4 is good for something! they are showing ripping yarns!


northern talk?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are all good!

It was the ww1 army offficers one where palin wants to leave and run a shop and gets tied up in the regiment trying to revolt.

I wonder if we'll ever see rutland weekend television again.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> they are all good!
> 
> It was the ww1 army offficers one where palin wants to leave and run a shop and gets tied up in the regiment trying to revolt.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever see rutland weekend television again.


ah! get you now


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

saw a couple of those the other week...thinking of buying the DVD.


----------

